# FreeBSD BHyve - ROM boot failed: unrestricted guest capability not available



## Adrian Radu (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to install a Windows 2016 using Bhyve but I am getting this message:

```
ROM boot failed: unrestricted guest capability not available
```
After doing some research this message is showing because the host CPU does not support EPT. However, in dmesg it shows that it is available:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3430  @ 2.40GHz (2394.03-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x106e5  Family=0x6  Model=0x1e  Stepping=5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x98e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28000800<SYSCALL,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you tried using only one core? I thought I read something about the X3xxx chips that said only one core would work.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2017)

From the wiki your message appears different. Looks like vmm will not load without EPT.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve

Some useful tidbits here:
https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/xeon-cpu-with-vm-support.52231/
"Partial support means you don't have unrestricted guest in most cases. In that situation you can only run single vcore vms that boot using the bhyve load boot loader, so only freebsd guests. Since docker requires a linux guest vm, no docker as well."


----------



## Adrian Radu (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you Phishfry but I think I have found the answer. It is not enough for the CPU to support EPT. It also has to support UG (Unrestricted mode) which my CPU does not


----------

